# NickB's diary



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

So... this is my workout diary 

My stats:
age: 16 (17 in november)
height: 69.5 inches 
weight: 180
bodyfat: 23%
waist size: 35

My goals:
*LOSE FAT*
Weight: doesnt matter
Body fat: 15%
Waiste size: 31

Entry 1 : Sunday, July 28, 2002

I'll get started with the plan J'bo and i worked out. Ive been doing this for One Week so far. Before that, it was a different one. Total ive been activly working out for about 3 weeks (1 on this plan)


Day 1: Back and Triceps
Lat pulldowns: Warm up set of 10reps, 2x10reps
Seated cable rows: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps, 1x6reps
Straight arm cable pushdowns: 3x10reps
Dips: 3 sets til failure
*If you cant do the upright hanging dips then start out by doing them with arms and upper body on one bench and then your legs across on another bench. If that is too hard then put your feet in the floor and your upper body on a bench.
Rope pulldowns: 3x10-12reps
Dumbell Kickbacks: 1x12reps, 1x10reps

Day 2: Rest


Day 3: Chest and Biceps
Flat barbell bench press: Warm up set of 10 reps, 3 more sets with 8-10 reps
Incline flyes: 1x10reps, 1x8reps, 1x6reps
Pec dec: 1x12reps, 1x10reps
Barbell curls: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps
Hammer curls: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps

Day 4: 30 minutes of High Intensity Interval Training (HIIIT)*This means go on either: a bike, a treadmill, or a crosstrainer and do 30sec sprints (as hard as you can) and 30 sec walking and so on until 30 min is up. Dont forget to do 5 minutes of warm up first. 

Day 5: Rest 

Day 6: Legs
*Do a light 10 minute warm up on tread mill.
Squats: Warm up set of 10 reps, 3 more sets with 10-12 reps
*Squats should be done with a barbell, behind the neck.
Leg extensions: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps
*Always fully extend.
Deadlifts: Warm up set of 10 reps, 3 more sets with 10-12 reps
Lying leg curls: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps
*Make sure to kick all the way up to your but.

Day 7: Rest 

Day 8: Shoulders and Abs
Military press: Warm up set of 10 reps, 2x10-12reps
Lateral raises: 1x12reps, 1x10reps, 1x8reps, 1x6reps
Bent over raises: 1x10reps, 1x12reps, 1x10reps
Shoulder Shrugs: 2x12-15reps
Decline crunches: 3 sets til failure
Decline oblique crunches: 3 sets til failure


Thats my workout plan. I conviently destroyed all my weight numbers when i dumped my notebook in the pool , but, i remember what i did... about...  I dont think the weights would have changed after 1 exercise anyways.

As for diet, tommorow (monday) im doing Dr.Pains male cutting plan http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6620&highlight=male+meal+plan

My diet thus far has been frequent meals, low carb, high protein.

Meal 1 -11am : 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 eggwhite
meal 2 - 2pm : turkey/beef/chicken wrap (samich but using lettuce leaf instead of bread... arent i the clever one :\ ). Not sure how much i eat... its not very much though.
meal 3 - 5pm - shake 30g protein, 12oz water
meal 4 - 8pm  - 8oz turkey/beef or chicken, 1/2cup slow carb (rice or tatoe), veggie 1/2cup
meal 5 - 11pm: shake same as earlier

If the shake is right after my workuot then it will be 120z milk + banana + 30g protein

Bedtime is around... 2...  i should prolly fix that 

EFA is covered by either natural pb with a shake, or flax seed pill (im broke atm, so no oil.)

I only had 5 meals a day the past week because i cant seem to get up early.  THat will change tommorow. I bought a buzzing alarm instead of a radio alarm and set it clear across my room on max volume.

Yup... so... If you have any comments , questions or advice, by all means, post!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

Who designed this w/o for you??? It's all wrong!!! You've only been working out for 3 weeks...your entire life?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

Have you had anyone show you how to squat or deadlift?


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

*cough*

J'bo gave it to me.


And yes. My entire life, ive only been working out 3 weeks. 

Hence my man titties. Ive never been very active (yay computers).


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

Im that kid who always has his nose in a book while people are out playing football, or during pe, im the one doing homework 

Im not as fat as i could be i guess... i'll post pictures tonight when i can use the digital cam.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

Okay...give me a second here, lol...in the meantime, can you edit your meals above to display serving sizes and meal times


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

w8, and Nick, we need to know your previous meal plan?  For instance, one CAN NOT go from eating 2-3 times a day to 6 times, you will accummul8 BF.  We try not to diet teens, merely encourage cleaner eating and a 'time to grow" philosophy!   Maybe we can help with a "compromise" Nutritional Program.


DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

what the fuck...

well i guess i know why i WAS at 175, and now im at 181.

exucse me while i go break something


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

Nick, please write down what you were eating before you started working out, and what you've been eating since...the more information you give, the better we'll be able to help


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

oh geez, i dont remember. Its basicaly what i posted. I dont eat a lot. 

sigh


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> what the fuck...
> 
> well i guess i know why i WAS at 175, and now im at 181.
> ...



Clam down....it's not all BF, W/O has contributed to LBM and that is a good thing!  More LBM rasies your metabolism and helps you lose BF quicker!

So relax..it's all good! 

DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

"Who designed this w/o for you??? It's all wrong!!! You've only been working out for 3 weeks...your entire life?" - w8

So... whats wrong about it? What should i change?

Please help me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd also like to know how your BF was measured?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's a better split for you Nick:


*Monday*

two sets of 8-12 each, if 12 is too easy, up the weight.

Flat bench or Incline DB Press
Lat pulldown
Seated Cable row
Seated Press
Side Laterals

*Tuesday*

two sets of 8-12 each, if 12 is too easy, up the weight.

Leg Press
Leg curls
Leg extensions
Standing calf

*Wednesday:*

20 minutes HIIT

*Thursday*

3 sets 8-12

Lat Pulldowns
Cable Rows
Flat DB Press
Seated Press
Incline Flyes

*Friday*

3 sets 8-12

Leg Press
Leg curls
Leg extensions
Standing calf 

During the next week or two, go to 3 sets each and try to increase your w8 till week 6.....at that point, you'll need a new split.


We'll look at diet tomorrow.


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

My BF was measured using one of those electronic dealies you hold in your hand ... 

Then i measured it using a waiste measurement/neckmeasurement and height in a calculator

Both came out at 23.


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

Ok, i will use that plan w8... thank you.

Just curious though, why is your plan better than Js? IM NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE!!  Just trying to learn :]


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> My BF was measured using one of those electronic dealies you hold in your hand ...
> 
> Then i measured it using a waiste measurement/neckmeasurement and height in a calculator
> ...




Sorry, totally inaccurate...so don't assume your at 23%.  I messed with a Tanita hand held today.....I'm between 7-8% and it said 24.4%.   

Go here for info:

http://weightrainer.virtualave.net/bodycalc.html


Like w8 said, we will help with your meals tomorrow!  Stress less, Good night!


DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

Sleep, good, if my legs will carry me to bed 

How should i get my BF measured? skin fold?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> Ok, i will use that plan w8... thank you.
> 
> Just curious though, why is your plan better than Js? IM NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE!!  Just trying to learn :]



Because you've been lifting 3 weeks, your connective tissue and muscles are not ready for the the volume and exercises of an intermediate lifter!  It was a recipe for injury.   Be patient, all will come!


DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

On that link you gave me, do i measure just 1 hip or.... wrap the tape both?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

I wanted you to look at JP-7, you will need someone to do this!  Sorry, skinfolds or dunking are the methods we prefer!  Call a gym tomorrow, usually they do this for free or  $10 more or less!  Universities in the Exercise Physiology Dept too!  


There are equations to adapt these formuli for age and ethniticity also! 

DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

I just did it again.... came out to about 20-23 again.


I will call the gym tommorow :]


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

W8, im looking over that plan... isnt it overtraining? Heavy workout of the same muscle groups twice a week... also, i noticed there are no tricep exercises. Should i just ignore my tris...?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2002)

Just came to say Howdy!

There is no tricep exercises maybe she things your tris will enought of a workout in the bench press


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> W8, im looking over that plan... isnt it overtraining?




At this age our test level are high man, so we can recover a bit faster lets say a 30 year old. I train chest twice a week, Monday and Friday and I see improvements plus I work out for 1 hour and 30 min weight room plus about 35 min of sprints contrary to what most people preferred workout of 45 min and I certainly don???t feel like I???m overtraining or have shown any symptom of it??? Follow w8 advice she knows what she is talking about


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh, im following   Im just trying to understand, so i can eventualy help other people. 

*Monday, July 29, 2002*

Monday 2sets 8 reps

Flat bench or Incline DB Press  40lbs + bar (15 pounds i think)
Lat pulldown - 80
Seated Cable row - 80
Seated Press - 20lb
Side Laterals - holy hell im weak. i was using 10 pound weights and barely getting it

Diet:
11am - workout
12noon - protein shake + 12oz 2% milk + nana, flaxseed cap
3pm - 4oz turkey + 1cup lettuce
6pm dinner - 1/2cup brown rice + 8oz chicken (before cooking), 1/2cup broccili (i'll get it down somehow ;\ )
9pm - shake w/ water

Now, its only noon right now when im posting this, but, that's the plan for today.

Ive learned something today: Dont go so late in the day. There were so many people (and pretty girls  )
Rather embarasing trying to do exercises side by side with a pretty girl my age right there.


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 29, 2002)

> Ive learned something today: Dont go so late in the day. There were so many people (and pretty girls  )
> Rather embarasing trying to do exercises side by side with a pretty girl my age right there.



Nick, 

What wisdom at 16!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> Oh, im following   Im just trying to understand, so i can eventualy help other people.
> 
> *Monday, July 29, 2002*
> ...



Did you not have anything to eat before your W/O?

Can you give me the breakdown of your protein shake?

How many flaxseed caps did you take?

And how long have you been eating low carbs like this? Have you done a carb up at all?

Nick....You should not take your protein on it's own like that (9pm)....you need to eat either fat or carbs w/ it...and at 9pm, you want some fat...so add a tbsp of flax seed oil or 3 tbsp of heavy cream to that shake.


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

I think i had a turkey slice before my workout because im not hungry in the mornings.

Flaxseed capsule = 1000mg 

protein shake : 1 scoop powder = 30g protein

Whats a carb up?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

Any carbs in your protein powder?

Carb ups!!! ...since you're so eager to learn (and that's a good thing!) read this thread and you tell me what a carbup is and why you need one!


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

Ok, so 2 meals of the week are high carbs. Helps build muscle and keep my metabolism going.

Protein shake:
1scoop = 30g protein, 1g carb, 100 cal


----------



## NickB (Jul 30, 2002)

* Tuesday, July 30, 2002 *

I didnt workout today because my legs are still sore from sunday, i can barely walk.

Diet consisted of 2 slices of digorno , about a gallon of water and 2 eggs, 2 palm size pancakes (not as thick!), and 2 spoonfull of hashbrowns.

Not very healthy, no, but i was at a friends house and couldnt exactly ask his mom to make us chicken with brown rice


----------

